# **Virtual Show entries**** FAINTING GOATS!!!



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

For everyone with fainters...get those beauties entered NOW!  Here is the link.... I'm still hoping to enter about 4-5 more but we need to get the numbers up... need LOTS of competition...only $2 per goat! Help to support the Oregon show and for those that can't go...you still get to enjoy a little competition! Show off your herd!
http://oregonfaintinggoatshow.com/virtual_show.htm

Hope to see more goaties entered soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool: :leap: :leap:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey... I like the idea of virtual goat shows.. just for the fun of it! How about a virtual ND show???? That way I'd have the guts to enter! SO... someone who knows what they're doing... look into that????


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

WOW - this is SO neat!! Loved looking at all the pics!

Hopefully they've advertised on Craigslist for entries and contacted all the local clubs! This should be SO much fun for all the Fainter owners out there :clap: !


----------

